# Flat Fish...Here is the bird's nest pen!



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Flat Fish jokingly commented in my other fishing line pen post about a bird's nest pen. Well, here it is! This was my first fishing line concept but it did not turn out as good as the other I posted. I took a bunch of line and wadded it all up into a "bird's nest" and then cast it in clear resin. I then reverse painted the blank white and wallah....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, it's not a very pretty pen! Certainly not one of my favorites!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! I hope that one has a good personality.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I do not believe anyone, even MM, can take a birds nest and make it look good. I think that is one of those universal rules like gravity and inertia.
Nice try though.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

the first one was better.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i guess im weird......but i like it! very unique.....


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Come on guys, tell me what you really think! I can take it! The darn thing is flat out ugly!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, yea, not my favorite, expecially of any of your others.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Curtis..when are you going to go in production on some more of the 'Worthless Wood' blanks..?... The site seems to show you don't have any in stock..also some pricing.. I like them and wanna give some of them a try... jim


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I will give you an A+ for just being out side the box MM. I bet that pen has a good grip,,,,,,a real mans pen that's what that is.


----------

